
Netflix Orders Bill Nye Talk Show - ourmandave
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/netflix-orders-bill-nye-talk-924641
======
haney
Very cool, typically when I hear 'talk show' I think of something that's going
to be released on a regular interval (daily or weekly) is Netflix moving away
from it's bulk release schedule for shows?

~~~
tired_man
You're right! This is a welcome addition.

